# Mahogny Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

A tiny shop with a ton of personality located on Skånegatan (or Gibraltargatan) in Göteborg, Sweden. We're not too fancy but we make excellent drinks, excellent food and we guarantee an overall excellent experience.

More...


----------

